# Training Blades



## Seigi (Oct 9, 2002)

Hello,

I believe this has been up for discussion before,
But if someone could give me some info. on training blades they most prefer?

Steel, wood, Almn. Manufacterer, cost, etc...

I would appreciate it.

Thanks Alot,

Enoch T. Carlton


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi Seigi,

I prefer metel training knives because they add a degree of realism to my training.

Master Ray Dionaldo makes by hand some awesome aluminum training blades.  He is the official source of training blades for the Sayoc Kali organization.

He currently manufactures single-edge, double-edged knives, kerambits, and bolos, to name a few.  All of his knives are edgeless.

I have been using his knives for about three years now.

Please visit his website:www.fcskali.com for more information.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 9, 2002)

Have to mention Bob Burgee at www.trainingblades.com as well.  Both he and Ray Dianaldo make some really nice bades.  I use both, and if I had to pick my favorites....well some from each maker.   Ray wins on prices though., but only by a small margin.


----------



## BRAM (Oct 9, 2002)

Ray & Bob make good trainers..OK great trainers...
I like aluminum...it has a good feel to it..
I've stopped making our poly-resin ones for awhile...
I preferred the white resin for retina retention- training visiblity...
but @ Spyderco we make functional trainers of Delicas, Enduras and of course the Gunting..
all color coded red to insure safety...
Frank Olesen of Skunworks makes great trainers of steel & aluminum..realistic grind lines in the trainers
www.skunkworksusa.com
509-534-6113....
I'm not a wood trainer guy...
I don't like the organic feel of wood as a trainer..

be safe

Bram


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 10, 2002)

better quality and prices then any on the market today,just ask renegade to hook you up.made to fit your hands personally.
later
jay


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 10, 2002)

Renegade does keep some beautiful work around made by Jay (correct me if I am wrong); and the exchange rate does do beautiful things to the prices...
 

Bram's old Dragontooth trainers are nice if you can find them floating around; good balance/heft and not so intimidating for newer students.  If you want to go the plastic route the Sharkee trainers are an economical choice.  And if you carry a folder you owe it to yourself to get a Spyderco trainer to show you how good you are not!

Chad


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *better quality and prices then any on the market today,just ask renegade to hook you up.made to fit your hands personally.
> later
> jay *



I Believe that it is Jay's Cousin that does the knives. I ordered a couple and waiting patiently, yet eagerly.

Rich
:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 14, 2002)

Edges2 has a very good informative article about the selection of types of blade materials on thier website and says each material (alloy, wood, plastic, rubber ) is good for a specific purpose.

I prefer aluminum as well.  Specifically 6061 1/4".  Aluminum is much easier to work with then steel, yet more durable than wood.  When they do get a chip, its easy to file smooth again. 

I personally make my own and those of my training group.  There are some great commercial manfactures of these types of blades out there, but i wanted something more personal (without the custom price!!!), so I did it myself.  There was a time when I was going to start selling them in quantity, I sold a few on ebay and many through our local martial arts store, but I didn't/ don't have the time, so now I do them for myself and friends and sell the extras through the store.

It is not very difficult to make if you have some basic wood working skills.  I now have a good grinder and belt sander, but the first ones I made were done with basic electric hand tools.  If you try this, be careful with the grinder, you can't treat it like steel, aluminum has a lower melting point and if you just grind away, you'll end up with a paperweight.   I usually finish mine with a slight texured finish or go all the way and polish it (people tend to like the shiney ones).  For the handle, I use either paracord wrap over ABS scales or thicker ABS plastic scales.  You could use wood or bone, or whatever.

Much thanks to Ray Dionaldo of FCS Kali and WarriorCraft blades for his support and knifemaking tips.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2002)

My Training Knives were delivered to me today.

They Rock!

Thanks to the Arnolds

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 17, 2002)

Jay and Joe Arnold both work on the knives that are made for renegade and they are under exclusive contract to do his pieces for him.

They are all hand made out of aluminum and micarta and no two are alike. They are all custom jobs. Some of the best training knives I have seen in fact.

Rich, I saw yours, they DO rawk.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks for the comments on the trainers we really appreciate it and enjoy making them for you. rich you were probably like a kid on christmas morning when you saw them weren't you?i know renegade was haha!

those two particular pieces were done entirely by joe for i had no time to work on them due to school.
hey rich maybe you could try and get a pic of them to put up so the people of ma talk can see them?
later
jay

ps tim hartman and paul irish feb 1st/2003 seminar on modern arnis/jkd and we now have a nice church thay will fit about 70 people so lets try for 50 folks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2002)

Jay,

I will try to get a quick digital picture, if not then I will do it the hard way and take pictures the old fashioned way. 

Hmmm, NOw everyone will want one just like mine. 
TO help a freind promote his business  or to be greedy  


hmmm tough decisions :shrug: 


Pictures on the way.  :rofl: 
Rich
:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 18, 2002)

Too bad I didn't look at this thread until after my seminar. Tim Hartman had a bunch of training knives with him Saturday. I could have made sure you got what you wanted. 

If you want to order some from Tim, just give him a jingle. It should be on his web site. If you have trouble finding it, call me and I'll give you his #.

 
PAUL


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

See also this thread and others in the Knife Arts forum.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

Ray Dionaldo has published a glimpse of how he makes his training blades.

The article is titled, "Making of a Training Blade" and it is written  Charles Kangas with photos by Ray Dionaldo.

To access the article, go to www.warriorcraft.com and select and "Making of a Trainer" hyperlink.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 20, 2002)

see my comments in the knife thread.
(Note that Renegade cheats on his blades by exploiting cheap labor north of the border!  well, ok, the labor isn't cheap, but there are currency issues.:rofl: :rofl: )


----------

